# Bujutsu help



## Sharp702 (Oct 20, 2004)

Hello, this is my frist post. I am a novice to martial arts. I had, for some time, been interested in learning a form of martial arts. My general feelings about a style was that it had a practical application. 

I had searched in my area and found what seems to be a good Koryu Bujutsu class near me. They maintain small classes, and have three head instructors with twelve years in progressive training in the arts. The school teaches four types of bujutsu, Aiki,Atemi,Ken, and Jo. The last two are weapon forms I think. They also said that "These arts have not been altered for sporting competition, nor have they been altered to provide a spiritual path."

Now, the reason for my post. I know little to nothing of bujutsu, and even less of what to look for when visiting the class. I have spoken to one instructor and he said I am more than welcome to come and watch class to see what it is like. 

Any suggestions, info of the arts, stories from practitoners, or anything else would be appreciated.

Thank you.


----------



## Sharp702 (Oct 21, 2004)

Seems there are no students of bujutsu here. Could anyone direct me to a place where I might find an answer to my question?


----------



## bignick (Oct 21, 2004)

well...i'm not a practioner of a traditional koryu bujutsu....

basically what the instructor said sounds about right...the traditional battlefield arts are all about straight up effectiveness...

my suggestion would be to go to a few classes and see if it looks like something you want to try...


----------



## Paul B (Oct 21, 2004)

Hi Sharp...What Ryuha of Koryu Bujutsu did the instructor say he was teaching? The reason I ask is that Koryu Bujutsu is a kind of catch-all term,like jujutsu,not Danzan Ryu Jujutsu,Daito Ryu Aiki Jujutsu,etc... 

True Koryu schools are few and far between,so it would be advisable to check the style against a list,say at e-budo,or a similar place. A true Koryu sensei would have no problem showing his licenses,either,or telling who and where he/she trained. Don't be scared to ask,it will show the sensei that you care about the lineage,which is,so I hear, :wink: just a little important in Koryu systems.

Just a little heads up,and if it turns out to be the real deal,I am envious,and even if it's not and you still like it anyway,more power to ya! :ultracool


----------



## Sharp702 (Oct 23, 2004)

Paul, via your suggestion, I emailed those questions to the school. They have not responded, so that may or may not be a bad thing.


----------

